# The end of an era



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

The Tredia's for sale...

Yup, we're broke and need the money. The car failed it's wof and the batteries are losing their pananche. After a week of umming & ahhing I realised there's no way I can afford to fix it or convert another car in the forseeable future now that we have a $420/week mortgage and wage reductions again. Thanks Telecom. 

It's not all doom & gloom though. The EV parts are all in perfect condition (except one of the terminals on the circuit breaker from arcing a bit last year) and included is the mitsi adapter plate too - might fit another gearbox perfectly, or be made to fit by just drilling holes.
There's everything from the pot-box to the charger in there and I'm selling it for $8000 NZ. With the NZ dollar currently worthless, buying those things new from the US at the moment would be around $16,000 NZ so it's not toooo bad. 

I don't have the patience to sell everything seperately and I need the money pretty badly so if you're interested, let me know at [email protected]

I'll list all the parts for sale here: 
(All in NZ Dollars including original shipping & taxes I paid)

Advanced DC FB1-4001A Motor $3100
Curtis 1231C Controller 500A $2608
Curtis PB6 Pot Box $140
Gearbox/Motor Adapter Plate $1112
Thomas Vacuum Pump & Switch $110 
Digital 200v DC Voltmeter $24
Digital 500A DC Ammeter + Shunt $74
200V DC 10A Solid State Relays(2) $154
160V 250A DC Circuit Breaker $175
Albright SW200 Main Contactor $137
500A High Voltage Fuses & Holders (2) $180
70mm2 Welding "Main" Cable (12m) $202 (cut and cripmed)
Inertia (Crash) Cutoff Switch $112
Choke Cable (for circuit breaker) $25 
Aluminium Cooling Plate $68
Zivan NG3 230v AC - 144V DC Charger $1800

If you think $8000 isn't a fair price then give me an offer. 
Help this endangered kiwi...

Cheers,
Gav


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Aaaw. That really sucks, you're definitely one of the inspirations to why I went into this EV-business. It's really sad to see you having to sell your car like this.


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

KiwiEV said:


> The Tredia's for sale...
> 
> Yup, we're broke and need the money. The car failed it's wof and the batteries are losing their pananche.


Why did it fail the WOF? How many cycles have you put on the batteries?


----------



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this Gav. As for a lot of people your work has been a huge inspiration and I hope when circumstances improve you will get another chance to put that EV grin back on your face.

Ryan


----------



## zppz (May 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Gav... somehow I get the feeling you will be back at it before too long though. If the inspiration you have fostered in others could be bottled and sold, you would be rolling in money. 

I just noticed on your site the car has sold - darn. Somebody got a bargain! I have just spent about $9200 on parts, and I still need a charger, cabling and vacuum pump, and this was even after getting lucky finding an already-landed 203-06-4001 motor from Rex in Nelson at last years prices.


----------

